# Estação Meteorológica CT1ETE - Guimarães



## CT1ETE (12 Fev 2009 às 20:54)

Olá a todos,

Em primeiro lugar, um agradecimento especial ao Daniel Vilão pelo apoio.

Hoje finalizei, com a ajuda de um radioamador amigo (CT1EYN, Costa...nas fotos) a montagem da estação Davis Vantage Pro2.

A altura da base dos sensores ao telhado elevado é de 1,70m. Não há nada por cima do copo e existe abertura total para todos os pontos cardeiais (a vantagem de morar a 358 metros de altitude). O único ponto negativo consiste na impossibilidade de evitar os aparelhos de ar condicionado. O que está mais próximo, situa-se a cerca de 3 metros. Todos os outros estão a mais de 6 metros. Até que ponto poderá influenciar a temperatura? Penso que estarão suficientemente longe.

Agradeço opiniões.






O Costa nas operações finais





Panorâmica Norte





Panorâmica Nordeste





Panorâmica Este





Panorâmica Sudoeste - O sol estava no sítio errado


----------



## Lightning (12 Fev 2009 às 21:11)

Muito boa instalação, CT1ETE.  Muito boa estação, também. 

Com essa montagem vais ter dados muito fiáveis, com bastante qualidade. Toca a meter os dados on-line.

Só uma dúvida... O ferro não oscila na ponta?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2009 às 21:12)

A montagem está excelente, parabéns. 

Como te disse numa das primeiras PM's - em que referi alguns pontos importantes da instalação - certifica-te apenas que o tubo não oscila, de resto a instalação está perfeita.

O painel solar (ISS do módulo principal) parece rodado para Sudoeste - o ideal seria Sul - mas desde que apanhe sol o dia todo não há problema e não necessita de mais alterações; é já o suficiente para alimentar a estação.


Vais colocar a estação online ?


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2009 às 21:21)

Bela estação e bela montagem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2009 às 21:30)

CT1ETE disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Em primeiro lugar, um agradecimento especial ao Daniel Vilão pelo apoio.
> 
> ...




Ora essa, sempre às ordens. 

Os aparelhos de ar condicionado parecem estar a uma distância mais que suficiente, isso não deverá ser problema, até porque a circulação do ar - o próprio vento - não vai permitir que as massas de ar provenientes desses aparelhos cheguem até à estação, pelo menos de forma perceptível.


----------



## CT1ETE (12 Fev 2009 às 21:32)

Obrigado pela vossa opinião.

À partida, o tubo não oscilará. No entanto, se verificar alguma mediação errada percipitação em dias de vento forte, reforçarei a estabilidade do tubo com espias.

Colocarei dados online logo que possa, pois estou ainda em época de exames.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Fev 2009 às 22:43)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O painel solar (ISS do módulo principal) parece rodado para Sudoeste - o ideal seria Sul - mas desde que apanhe sol o dia todo não há problema e não necessita de mais alterações; é já o suficiente para alimentar a estação.




Quando estava a tentar perceber o que era aquela peça junto ao pluviometro e vi o que era, também me perguntei sobre isso.
Se pudesse ser rodado um pouco mais não lhe fazia mal .

A montagem está muito bem feita e também penso que o ferro não irá oscilar muito.

Agora com essa grande máquina vai ser só "brincar"


----------



## CT1ETE (12 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

Na altura da orientação do painel solar, ponderei virá-lo mais para sudoeste por uma razão: o zénite não coincide nesta época do ano exactamente com o sul. Fica um pouco mais para sudoeste. E como no inverno o sol incidente aquece menos a terra, aproveito um pouco melhor a energia solar. Se verificar que não funciona, recoloco-o para sul.


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2009 às 09:47)

Muito boa instalação, parabéns!


----------



## rozzo (13 Fev 2009 às 10:07)

A mim parece-me uma excelente montagem! 
A única coisa que pode perder, não se prende com a montagem, mas sim com o local em si, e quanto a isso nada se pode fazer, que será alguma perda nas mínimas e máximas em dias de pouco vento, devido à distância ao solo! Quanto ao trabalho em si, óptimo! 

Parabéns!


----------



## Kraliv (13 Fev 2009 às 12:26)

rozzo disse:


> A mim parece-me uma excelente montagem!
> *A única coisa que pode perder*, não se prende com a montagem, mas sim com o local em si, e quanto a isso nada se pode fazer, que *será* alguma perda *nas mínimas e máximas *em dias de pouco vento, *devido à distância ao solo*! Quanto ao trabalho em si, óptimo!
> 
> Parabéns!




Totalmente de acordo 
É também o que acontece com a minha estação  



Parabéns pela estação e pela montagem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2009 às 14:12)

Kraliv disse:


> Totalmente de acordo
> É também o que acontece com a minha estação



Isso é geral e acontece um pouco por todas as estações amadoras que não estão instaladas junto ao solo, pois quer o ar frio, quer o ar quente juntam-se muito mais e em camadas mais homogéneas até cerca de 1,50m acima do solo.
Como muitos de nós montam as suas estações em telhados, estamos sujeitos a isso, mas a diferença também não há-de ser muito significativa.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Fev 2009 às 14:13)

Muitos parabéns pela aquisição e belo trabalho na montagem.


----------



## Minho (13 Fev 2009 às 23:07)

Parabéns 
É a segunda estação meteorológica em Guimarães no espaço de um mês e meio.


----------



## CT1ETE (14 Fev 2009 às 02:10)

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários. 

Pelo que entendi, quando mais perto do solo, melhor para as medições de vento que referem. 

Já estou a enviar dados para a rede CWOP.

Podem consultar em http://www.findu.com/cgi-bin/wxpage.cgi?call=CT1ETE


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2009 às 07:30)

CT1ETE disse:


> Pelo que entendi, quando mais perto do solo, melhor para as medições de vento que referem.



Não, quanto mais perto do solo menor será a probabilidade de haver perdas nas temperaturas mínimas e máximas, por haver uma maior amplitude térmica mais junto ao solo.
Com as medições de vento passa-se o inverso; quanto mais alto o anemómetro estiver melhor será para essas medições, pois irá estar mais exposto ao vento.
Mas, na minha opinião - dado que isso é uma dificuldade local - podias deixar a estação tal como está, pois a instalação está suficientemente boa.


----------



## CT1ETE (15 Fev 2009 às 01:42)

Só mesmo deixando ficar o anemómetro onde está e deslocar o restos dos sensores para o jardim, a 1,50 do solo. Há a hipótese de colocar um emissor dedicado ao anenómetro?


----------



## CT1ETE (15 Fev 2009 às 01:45)

Já encontrei. É um Kit de transmissão apenas para o anemómetro. Logo se verá.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Fev 2009 às 11:14)

CT1ETE disse:


> Já encontrei. É um Kit de transmissão apenas para o anemómetro. Logo se verá.



Boas, é possivel. Eu tenho a minha assim, com um transmissor só para o anemometro:

http://www.meteomoita.com/estacao.php

O transmissor é este:

http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/weather_product.asp?pnum=06332

Só tens que ter em atenção uma coisa, se compraste a estação na Europa tens que comprar este transmissor também na Europa, por causa da frequência de transmissão.


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2009 às 11:31)

CT1ETE disse:


> Obrigado pelos vossos comentários.
> 
> Pelo que entendi, quando mais perto do solo, melhor para as medições de vento que referem.
> 
> ...




Parabéns amigo!
Brevemente entrará mais uma, (à partida a Oregon WMR 100N) estando só a depender da minha situação habitacional actual, visto estar a ponderar mudar de apartamento, e então depois ter que estudar qual a melhor solução para a futura localização.

Fico contente por saber que a minha velhinha "Oregon" com o sensor protegido por RS, debita dados nada diferentes da tua. Poucas décimas.


----------



## rozzo (15 Fev 2009 às 12:31)

É verdade que fiz o comentário em relação a perder um pouco em mínimas e máximas, mas quando ponderas comprar o transmissor para colocar as coisas em sítios separados, pensa se vale a pena o investimento que pode ser elevado, e se as diferenças compensam!!
É certo que onde tens perdes um pouco, mas pode ser mesmo isso.. Só um pouco.. Visto que não é assim um sítio tão elevado, a diferença pode ser pequena.. E para mais depende também muito do sítio lá em baixo onde ponderas pôr o sensor de temperatura! Se for pouco aberto, também vais perder por esse motivo, convém ser um sítio bom como claro sabemos!
Por isso, tendo em conta que tens uma bela montagem e que se calhar a perda não é assim tão importante onde está, acho que deves ponderar bem se vale a pena mais investimento!  
Se optares por isso, acho que pelo menos antes devias fazer uns testes só para ter uma ideia se vale a pena!


----------



## CT1ETE (15 Fev 2009 às 20:41)

Sim, claro. Há que ponderar bem se valerá a pena ou não esse investimento. Para já, funcionará deste modo. Tenho comparado a pressão atmosférica regularmente com a do Aeroporto do Porto, e está a bater certo.

Em relação ao emissor para o anenómetro, tem que ser a versão OV (Overseas), por causa da frequência de emissão. Nos EUA usam uma frequência diferente.

Alguém mais em Guimarães com dados online?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2009 às 21:31)

CT1ETE disse:


> Alguém mais em Guimarães com dados online?



Com estação há 2 pessoas, penso eu.
Com dados a emitir para uma plataforma online é que julgo que serás o único, para já.

Para começar, podias tornar-te membro do Wunderground para enviares os teus dados de forma automática para lá e estes se tornarem consultáveis.

Boas medições.


----------



## CT1ETE (15 Fev 2009 às 22:50)

Já me tornei membro do Wunderground, mas ainda não descobri como se enviam os dados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

CT1ETE disse:


> Já me tornei membro do Wunderground, mas ainda não descobri como se enviam os dados.



Já adquiriste o datalogger com o WeatherLink na compra da Davis?


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2009 às 22:56)

Parabéns pela estação e pela instalação!!!


----------



## CT1ETE (15 Fev 2009 às 23:04)

Obrigado pelos vossos incentivos.

Sim, já adquiri o Datalogger e o Weatherlink.

Já estou a enviar para o Meteoclimatoc e CWOP. Fiz-me membro do Wunderground, mas ainda estou a tentar localizar as instrucções de upload  

É confusa a página, e ainda por cima não consigo mudar para inglês.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2009 às 23:32)

CT1ETE disse:


> É confusa a página, e ainda por cima não consigo mudar para inglês.



Vai lá acima ao topo da página e altera as tuas preferências de página, num link a azul.


----------



## CT1ETE (16 Fev 2009 às 00:31)

OK, estou a descarregar o histórico. A estação chama-se IMINHOGU2.


----------



## CT1ETE (16 Fev 2009 às 13:48)

Caros amigos,

Deixo-vos aqui os links onde podem consultar o meus dados online.
Para já, ainda não tenho página. Será criada logo que me seja possível.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMINHOGU2

http://www.db0anf.de/app/aprs/stations/weather-CT1ETE

http://www.findu.com/cgi-bin/wxpage.cgi?call=CT1ETE!Guimaraes&radar=***&last=120&units=metric

Boas medições.


----------



## CT1ETE (17 Fev 2009 às 23:33)

Tenho notado que as temperaturas mínimas, a partir de determinada hora que coincide com o funcionamento do ar condicionado que pode ser visto na última foto do lado direito da montagem, tem subido ligeiramente. Estou quase certo de que tem a ver com o calor expelido pelo equipamento de ar condicionado. Como neste momento não tenho melhor local no telhado para colocar a estação, agradecia que me dessem sugestões para tentar evitar esse efeito nefasto. Colocar uma superfície de fibra de vidro lateral para minimizar o efeito?

Agradeço ideias e sugestões.

Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2009 às 23:49)

CT1ETE disse:


> Tenho notado que as temperaturas mínimas, a partir de determinada hora que coincide com o funcionamento do ar condicionado que pode ser visto na última foto do lado direito da montagem, tem subido ligeiramente. Estou quase certo de que tem a ver com o calor expelido pelo equipamento de ar condicionado. Como neste momento não tenho melhor local no telhado para colocar a estação, agradecia que me dessem sugestões para tentar evitar esse efeito nefasto. Colocar uma superfície de fibra de vidro lateral para minimizar o efeito?
> 
> Agradeço ideias e sugestões.
> 
> Obrigado



Evitando mudar a estação de local, não vejo mais nada senão tentar vedar um pouco o espaço em torno do ar condicionado, forçando a saída do ar para outro lado.
Mas o melhor mesmo era tirar a estação desse sítio; se notas assim tanto esse efeito não deve haver nada a fazer.

Tens algum sítio igualmente bom a nível de exposição e arejamento que dê para montar o módulo principal da estação, seja num telhado ou ao nível do solo ?
O anemómetro podia ficar por aí, com um re-transmissor, pois esse sítio parece ser óptimo para fazer medições de vento e podias, desse modo, deixar a estação dividida em duas partes.


----------



## CT1ETE (18 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

Vou colocar fotos do meu jardim, de várias perspectivas, e dir-me-ás se o sítio é indicado para a montagem. Há uma zona que recebe quase sempre sombra da casa, pois o jardim fica virado a norte a a casa tapa o sol. Mas no fundo do jardim, dá o sol. Fica é um pouco baixo e com um prédio a uns 15 metros à frente. 

Logo que possa fotografo o local.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2009 às 00:15)

CT1ETE disse:


> Vou colocar fotos do meu jardim, de várias perspectivas, e dir-me-ás se o sítio é indicado para a montagem. Há uma zona que recebe quase sempre sombra da casa, pois o jardim fica virado a norte a a casa tapa o sol. Mas no fundo do jardim, dá o sol. Fica é um pouco baixo e com um prédio a uns 15 metros à frente.
> 
> Logo que possa fotografo o local.



O ideal é que bata sempre o sol, mas que o local seja arejado, fresco, com uma boa circulação de ventos de todos os quadrantes e o mais livre possível de obstáculos.
O sol deve sempre bater, não só para que os períodos de aquecimento e arrefecimento registados pela estação coincidam o mais possível com a realidade, mas também te irá ser bastante útil no caso de vires a adquirir sensores UV e Solar, nos quais o sol terá de incidir durante todo o dia, desde o início até ao fim do período solar diário.
Para o bem da estação, o painel solar do ISS também deve receber o máximo de horas de sol por dia.


----------



## CT1ETE (18 Fev 2009 às 00:23)

Pensando melhor, talvez tente deslocalizar o grupo dos sensores para outra zona do telhado. Talvez com um braço a sair da torre (na foto) e que suporte a estação, colocando-a bem mais alta e mais longe do aparelho de ar condicionado. É que no jardim ficará muito tapada no que diz respeito à luz solar e a correntes de vento de norte.

Tenho que pensar melhor.


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2009 às 10:35)

Pois, não tinha pensado no ar condicionado, pensava que era mesmo da localização num sítio alto, pois não tinha reparado em nenhum "degrau" nas séries.. Mas sim, já tinha reparado que as séries têm mínimas, que apesar de não conhecer o clima de Guimarães, me parecem muito altas!


----------



## ct5iul (18 Fev 2009 às 11:28)

Bom dia 73 amigo Paulo parabéns pela montagem e pela estação espero que não venha a ter o mesmo problema do que eu em 10m e 80m eu tenho uma  WMR200  e quando falo em 10 e 80 metros com cerca de 100w o meu pluviômetro dispara agua com fartura mesmo não estando a chover  ele acusa agua já retirei os sensores do sitio e instalei noutro sitio mas acontece o mesmo não há remédio as antenas estão a cerca de 10 metros de distancia dos sensores tirando o anemómetro que esta no mastro da x510 que tem 12 metros de altura mas como a x510 e de vhf e uhf nao tem nada a ver pois o pluviômetro so dispara agua em hf alem disso o anemometro funciona bem espero que não tenha o mesmo problema ate porque as estações são diferentes  
só mais uma coisa se poder pode por os dados via APRS um abraço de CT2IUL


----------



## CT1ETE (18 Fev 2009 às 12:34)

Olá Daniel,

É estranho que HF esteja a interferir nos sensores. As antenas estão ligadas à terra? Que tipo de antenas de HF são? Dipolos, Yaguis?

Em relação ao dados para APRS, tens que ver se o software que usas com a WMR200 extrai dados para o formato APRS. Depois, é só injectares no servidor rotate.aprs.net.

Podes ter informação mais detalhada em http://www.wxqa.com/

73


----------



## CT1ETE (18 Fev 2009 às 12:36)

Tive hoje um problema.

Reparei que os dados que estavam no Wunderground davam leituras absurdas. Quando cheguei a casa, a consola estava sem comunicação. Entrei no menu de setup, esperei pela recepção do sinal, carreguei em DONE e a consola passou a receber os dados novamente.

É normal bloquear a recepção desta forma? Os meus dados da ISS vêm sempre a 100%. Isto aconteceu só hoje e a estação está 24horas em funcionamento desde o dia 13.

Agradeço ajuda.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2009 às 14:18)

CT1ETE disse:


> Tive hoje um problema.
> 
> Reparei que os dados que estavam no Wunderground davam leituras absurdas. Quando cheguei a casa, a consola estava sem comunicação. Entrei no menu de setup, esperei pela recepção do sinal, carreguei em DONE e a consola passou a receber os dados novamente.
> 
> ...



Qual é o software que estás a utilizar? 
O convencional WeatherLink?

Pode ter sido algo esporádico, já me aconteceu uma vez, pouco dias depois de ter adquirido a minha, são apenas acasos.
A partir de agora, não deve acontecer mais nenhuma vez, pois já deves ter feito toda a configuração da consola.

Já agora, já verificaste se está tudo bem no WeatherLink, a nível de bateria, recepção de sinal?
Como tens a consola alimentada; com pilhas, directamente à corrente eléctrica ou com ambas?

Se tiveres a consola alimentada por corrente eléctrica, convém que também coloques pilhas no seu interior, no caso de vir a faltar a luz, para que não percas dados nem haja erros de gravação de dados.


----------



## CT1ETE (18 Fev 2009 às 14:32)

Olá Daniel,

A consola está a ser alimentada apenas por pilhas que coloquei há dois dias. O problemas voltou a surgir cerca de uma hora após ter recolocado a funcionar. Não verifiquei nada no Weatherlink, com excepção da ligação do datalogger.

Já é a segunda vez que falha e no mesmo dia. Desde o dia 13 até hoje de manhã nunca perdi dados. Não me parece ser um problema de distância. 

Quando chegar a casa vou ligar também o transformador.

Já agora diz-como ver no Weatherlink outros dados que me possam ajudar a descobrir a origem do problema.

Obrigado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2009 às 14:51)

CT1ETE disse:


> Já agora diz-como ver no Weatherlink outros dados que me possam ajudar a descobrir a origem do problema.




Consulta este ecrã, em Alarm and Battery Status.







A voltagem da bateria deverá rondar os 3,14 / 3,18 V e não deverá aparecer a vermelho; aqui apenas aparece assim porque não estou a utilizar o WeatherLink como software de transmissão de dados.

Verifica se as mínimas e máximas na consola coincidem com as do software, para se conseguir perceber onde está realmente o problema.

O problema é só a perda de dados no software ou também na consola?


----------



## CT1ETE (18 Fev 2009 às 14:58)

Perdem-se os dados na consola e no software.

Faleu com a Gestel e aconselharam-me a ligar sempre o transformador. E falei-lhes do problema da subida da temperatura à noite. Disseram-me que o ar condicionado podia estar a 1,50m sem problemas. Acho que o sensor de temperatura está com problemas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2009 às 15:33)

CT1ETE disse:


> Perdem-se os dados na consola e no software.
> 
> Faleu com a Gestel e aconselharam-me a ligar sempre o transformador. E falei-lhes do problema da subida da temperatura à noite. Disseram-me que o ar condicionado podia estar a 1,50m sem problemas. Acho que o sensor de temperatura está com problemas.



Quando perdes os dados são os de todos os sensores ou apenas do termo-higrómetro?

Experimenta mudar, por uns dias, a estação de local, para analisares o seu comportamento.
Eu sei que pode ser maçador, mas de outra forma não podes dizer que o sensor esteja com problemas e isso seria muito estranho, a ser verdade.


----------



## CT1ETE (18 Fev 2009 às 15:45)

Perco os dados de todos os sensores. Agora verifiquei o Wunderground e voltou a recuperar a comunicação.

Logo mais vejo a questão das pilhas.

Vou mudar a estação de local durante uns dias para me certificar do problema da temperatura.


----------



## ct5iul (18 Fev 2009 às 16:21)

Boas Paulo quanto a antena e um Dipolo com 31 metros apesar de estar a cerca de 10 metros do pluviometro  o mesmo da precipitação quando falo em 10 e 80 m ja falei com vários radio amadores e alguns também tem a mesma situação com outro tipo de estações meteorológicas a marca mais afectada e a la crosse por isso aconselho a todos os radio amadores terem estaçoes com fios, bem quando eu falava no APRS era para tu pores os dados em APRS pois os meus por vezes estão conectados la.
Bem quanto a tua estação perder os dados eu também tive o mesmo problema as vezes perdia o sinal e não sabia porque mudei os sensores de local e não tive mais esse problema,depois no sitio onde estava o sensor instalei uma antena omidirecional ligada a um frequencímetro e reparei que a  uma certa hora do dia o frequencímetro marcava uma frequência ao lado da frequência da estação  meteorológica  ate hoje penso que seja o sistema de rega do instituto da agronomia pois estou num dos sítios mais altos da zona da Ajuda em campo aberto para a agronomia
Tenta mudar os sensores de local podes estar a ser afectado por alguma armonica ou mesmo alguma coisa que trabalhe na mesma banda da estação pois estas num sitio alto atenção também a uma coisa nas fotos vejo gruas de obras isso também pode trazer alguma armonica de algo que estar a emitir  pois as gruas  fazem reflexão e eu acho que a tua estação trabalha em UHF e como deves saber não há banda melhor que o UHF para reflectir atenção que por vezes as gruas também tem estações meteorológicas e podem estar a afectar a tua se poderes olha para as gruas e ve se elas tem algum anemometro instalado um abraço


----------



## CT1ETE (19 Fev 2009 às 15:22)

Viva Daniel,


>Boas Paulo quanto a antena e um Dipolo com 31 metros apesar de estar a >cerca de 10 metros do pluviometro o mesmo da precipitação quando falo em >10 e 80 m ja falei com vários radio amadores e alguns também tem a mesma >situação com outro tipo de estações meteorológicas a marca mais afectada >e a la crosse por isso aconselho a todos os radio amadores terem estaçoes >com fios, bem quando eu falava no APRS era para tu pores os dados em >APRS pois os meus por vezes estão conectados la.

Em relação a este problema, a causa pode não estar relacionada com a radiação nas antenas, mas com níveis de RF que estão dentro do shack e que afectam a consola. A consola tem um receptor que pode estar sujeito a interferências causadas por fugas de RF junto à mesma. Qual a distância da consola ao emissor? Que níveis de RF tens no shack? Tens a estação ligada à terra? 


Quanto ao problemas da minha recepção, não aconteceu em alturas em que estivesse a emitir, logo o problema não é a minha emissão, seja de VHF ou de UHF. Mesmo quando emito com 100w em HF, não tenho qualquer problema. O fenómeno ter-se-á devido a qualquer outra causa ainda por determinar.

Cumprimentos


----------

